# new rams horn snail color?



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

ive kept rams horn snails for years but this is the first time i have seen this pop up in any tank. im not normally a "snail" person but this one is just awesome. its got a white/clear body, orange mouth, and a clear shell with spots. ive had several colors of leopard rams horns before but this is a first for me. ive thought about trying to breed for it.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

That's pretty cool! Hopefully it breeds true and you have a new color strain.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah,that's pretty cool!!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i got some pinks from germany in either '10 or '11 and they had clear shells and pink inside so im wondering if its not part of those genetics. the only rams horn i had in this tank was a red with dark gold leopard shell so i was shocked when i saw this pretty guy. i got fingers crossed i can make more


----------



## KatherineL (Nov 8, 2013)

Is this guy albino? Loving the look!

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks leucistic. Never seen it in a ramshorn before. Neat if it produces more.

I'm told that the red is blood showing through. No idea if that is true or not. Anemic?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

not albino. if it was albino then the black on the shell would not be black. its not the first time ive had clear shells. like i said before the pinks i used to have had a pretty clear shell but they had pink colored bodies. ive even had some red rams that had clear shells. those were wicked looking. the body color is something really new to me. ive never had one with this body color before and the fact the mouth is orange is pretty cool. its mom was a red. ive had pinks, blues, brown and even ones that looked like a purple or plum colored body/foot. will be cool to see what comes out of it. im not sure if i should remove the other snail that i think is the mom or not. but will see where it goes and if it changes later on


----------



## KatherineL (Nov 8, 2013)

wicca27 said:


> not albino. if it was albino then the black on the shell would not be black. its not the first time ive had clear shells. like i said before the pinks i used to have had a pretty clear shell but they had pink colored bodies. ive even had some red rams that had clear shells. those were wicked looking. the body color is something really new to me. ive never had one with this body color before and the fact the mouth is orange is pretty cool. its mom was a red. ive had pinks, blues, brown and even ones that looked like a purple or plum colored body/foot. will be cool to see what comes out of it. im not sure if i should remove the other snail that i think is the mom or not. but will see where it goes and if it changes later on


Oh ok. It's hard to tell which parts are transluscent or opaque in the pics. You should snap up pictures of the family tree if you pursue this project. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

well the only other snail in the tank is a red ram with leopard spots on its shell. im not sure what tank she came out of cause i was trying to avoid snails all together in this tank. the red is a bit bigger but im not 100% a parent cause i would have thought that there would be more if it was a baby but who knows only time will tell


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice ramshorn!


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

A lot of my blue ramshorns looked like this when they were young. It'll probably fill out as it grows.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

ive had blues none of my blues have ever looked like this. so i really dont think its going to change. i did notice a slight green tint to the shell but im not sure if its from the light bouncing off the plants or if its algae on the shell or from the shrimp eating algae. i will keep it updated though


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I have a ton of these in my shrimp tank, I brought them home from work because I had never seen them before. There not rare, but rather uncommon. Your shells are clear but have a blueish hue to them right? And the dots are light a very faded black.

From what I've seen in my tank they do breed true. To an extent I have had some brown pop up from them.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

I think they are pretty darn cool.
I particularly like the peach lipstick on 'em.

-Stef*


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

Subtletanks91 said:


> I have a ton of these in my shrimp tank, I brought them home from work because I had never seen them before. There not rare, but rather uncommon. Your shells are clear but have a blueish hue to them right? And the dots are light a very faded black.
> 
> From what I've seen in my tank they do breed true. To an extent I have had some brown pop up from them.


no mine do not have a blue tint to them. shell is clear almost like glass. the spots are black. make me thing black craft paint. i will try to get a better pic soon. its not out front to often it likes to hide in all the plant mass


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I noticed yesterday that I had a cream snail body like this. The shell is light gray though. Not like a typical blue ramshorn one, but light gray with spots. Admittedly, this is older.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

cool. with the reds, pinks, blues, and browns i have had ive seen several colors of foot/body show up. the cream color is nifty. ive also got some at my moms that are carrot orange foot. the one i posted is the first white/clearish foot ive ever seen though. do you have more like this one bryce


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

This is the "creamest" one I see, although I have so ramshorns many in other tanks, who knows? LOL


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

This is the lightest one I have. But still has some pink in its body.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

well i have spotted a couple baby snails in the tank and they also seem to have a clear as glass shell with black spots. i have not seen bodies yet since they are staying in the plants. they are smaller than the one i pictured so i know its babies. with luck they will come out in a day or two and i can look and see if the bodies are clear on them. will update when i find out. i got fingers crossed.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

If you are going by shell and not body, blues often have clear shells and as they mature they turn more opaque.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

im going on both body and shell. with it still clear and the body still white/clearsih im thinking a new color


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Not to be a bother, but what kind of light do you have on this tank? Your dwarf clover looks AWESOME!!


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

i think they should be called "dalmatian ramshorns"


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

oceangirl it is a cfl bulb probably about 10 watt (GE daylight 6500k) funny thing is its marsilea minuta. normally it keeps round leaves but due to the lighting part of it is spliting into more of a clover shape.

kcoscia i kinda like the name we will see if i can keep them breeding and get them to breed true for the most part.


----------

